# Morte interfacce di rete

## stifler83

Salve ragazzi,

il problema è il seguente:

quando il pc va in standby le interfacce di rete spariscono rimane sono quella di lo, riavviando network manager sia la eth0 che la wlan0 tornano up. Idee? O_o

----------

## ago

cosa succede se sospendi da root con pm-suspend?

----------

## stifler83

Succede che va tranquillamente in sospensione e al risveglio funziona tutto tranquillamente O_o

Ah sto punto me chiedo quale comando e con quale opzione viene passato al sistema per richiamare la sospensione?

----------

## ago

 *stifler83 wrote:*   

> Succede che va tranquillamente in sospensione e al risveglio funziona tutto tranquillamente O_o
> 
> Ah sto punto me chiedo quale comando e con quale opzione viene passato al sistema per richiamare la sospensione?

 

upower

----------

## stifler83

Io stavo cercando la soluzione modificando gli script di pm-utils. Te dici di concentrarmi su upower?

----------

## ago

se usi pm-suspend, stai usando pm-utils, nulla da modificare..

pm-suspend puoi usarlo solo da root, mentre upower può essere usato da utente.

----------

## stifler83

allora se uso pm-suspend funziona correttamente, mentre se chiudo il coperchio si disabilitano le interfacce di rete e devo riavviare NetworkManger. A sto punto credo che dovrò lavorare su upower e capire cosa fa

----------

## ago

io credo che una soluzione più semplice sia utilizzare pm-suspend con sudo e impostare che la chiusura coperchio usi pm-suspend

----------

## stifler83

domanda da newbie come si imposta pm-suspend?

----------

## ago

dipende dal DE

----------

## stifler83

io su kde non riesco a trovare nulla  :Sad: 

----------

## ago

cerca in powerdevil, prova ad abilitare do nothing + script

----------

